# unknown pregnancy



## sweet-lady (Sep 12, 2010)

hello, i need some help please i am desperate. i had 3 positive pregnancy test one with my doctor i went to the hospital because i was feeling pain they gave me another test which came out negative but they decided to give me a scan the nurse thought she could see movement and called the other nurse and though the could see movement but said no, anyway they said it could be possible miscarriage they gave me 2 blood test it came out negative so assumed i was not pregnant. A month has past and i have been feeling sick dizzy spells still have the metal taste in my mouth breasts have gotten bigger really sore and shooting pains in them backache nausea eating alot, also alot of movements in my tummy everyday. I have been spotting thoughout so dont know how many weeks i am if i am pregnant, anyway i hired a fetal doppler heartbeat the one the midwifes use and  i listened to what was going on in my tummy there was so much movement in there it was like someone doing summersaults in there seriously, then i came across 2 heartbeats now that confused me. please please i need some advice on what to do because the hospital would not give me a scan due to negative blood test.iam in desperate need of some help its like im going crazy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

What treatment have you been having? If you've been under a clinic, they should be able to help you. Have you done another urine test? With the Doppler it can pick up your heartbeat which can be confusing,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sweet-lady (Sep 12, 2010)

not having any treatment, I heard 2 heartbeats one was 140. and no i havent done a urine test it would probably come out neg like the blood test the movements are getting strong and sometimes its like someone digging at you from the inside going to make an appointment at my doctors and demand a scan or get in touch with the early pregnancy team like someone advised me on here and explain whats been going on.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You really need to do a urine test, they won't give you a scan without one. How many weeks do you think you would be?


----------



## sweet-lady (Sep 12, 2010)

hi, well i done 3 clearblue test and one with my doctor they all came out positive then a few days later i had a blood test and a negative pregnancy tset, I have been spoting since june/july and its only now stopped. I had done another pregnancy test 2 weeks ago and that was negative, but since then my symptoms have gotten really really bad I really do feel pregnant as I have 2 other kids my belly has doubled the size to how it was a few months back cant even button up my jeans , if i do another test and it comes out negative what do I do then as all these symptoms wont go away I didnt plan to have a baby wasnt even thinking about have another one untill a couple years, but if i do have one then I will be truly blessed. But if im not pregnant then what is wrong with me I am really stressing out and also scared to what to do next. I do not know how far gone I am if I am pregnant cause I have been spotting since around june july and my periods have been so irregular.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think you need to see your gp again, and he can examine you,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin x


----------



## sweet-lady (Sep 12, 2010)

hi thank you for getting back to me you must deal with alot of people on here everyday and taking up your time to answer everyone you truly are a blessing please keep up the good work. I will be going to my doctor next week so i will keep u updated I am also spotting brown discharge again today but stll having strong movements. Talk to you soon, take care xxxx


----------



## sweet-lady (Sep 12, 2010)

hi emilycaitlin how are you?? well had an appointment with my doctor today told him all my symptoms he examine me, he is sending me for a scan in 1/2 weeks time so its jus a waiting game now to see whats what. Will let u know how it goes xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's going to be a hard couple of weeks for you, but at least you know things are moving for you now. Keep me posted,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

